# Phats garage..



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I was asked about a thread of my builts and projects so here it is.. These are the builts i have left.. First a little bout me.. Names Rick im 27 I live in Michigan. I have 2 1/2 kids one is still in the oven for another few weeks.. In my early years of building i would build a kit and set it on the shelf for about 2 seconds and tear it down and redo it.. Ive been building for as long as I can remember. Ive gotten real about it the last 7 years or so. I do tend to buy about 5 times as much as I build. Enough of this bs.. heres some pics..
These are not in order of build

Heres a Dakota I built for my buddy for x-mas.. Lindberg Kit shaved everything, custom bed, 20/24 wheel combo, custom grill, 4 10s on the inside, one of maltess steering wheel built about 2 years ago

























Blazer four door.. Slammed custom interior working neons neon is green.. built about 5 years ago.

















fujimi integra.. Limegreen paint, big ass wing, race seats with harness 

















Geo Storm promo.. Shaved, slammed, system inside, billet steering wheel green purple flip paint

















A crap build to test some paint.. As you can tell the paint ate the plastic pretty good.. Aoshima kit with adjustable suspension.. Whole suspension reworked to fit HH wheels Also first time screwing with leds.. whole under side glows..

















saleen built for the old lady.. Box build except wheels/brakes.. 

















More in next post


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

one day build.. Aoshima Hilux lift up..









Blazer.. shaved, slammed, custom built center console, custom system, Gmc front end with custom grill, rag top, gas filler on roof, billet steering wheel sure theres more..









































Heres a few pics of my display case.. There build from alot of different builders in there.. Just cars Ive picked up and liked..

















Projects coming soon.. Have to find them all..


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

they are all excellent


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the chrysler at the bottom of the display i have one of


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i want to see a pic of the Orange GTI ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn rick them some nice builds...

you still have the other wheels that went to ya ol ladys saleen?

the money for the red one is comin to you this monday..and he wants me to find wheels for it also..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yo should remeber that one David.. Its the one i got off you from ebay a long ass time ago.. After that we started talking..Damn id have to say i got this like 5 years ago.. heres a few snap shots of it..

















How bout this one?? Remember this one.. The other side dont look so hot anymore but i stilll like it alot.. I lowered it alot more from when i got it from you..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! man you should have kept the Acura ! 


what happen to the other side of the truck ?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I can visit the acura anytime i want. My buddy Rob has it.. 










The other side of the truck the decal pealed up. Not sure what was up with it but it took a huge chunk of the clear with it. So i took it all the way off. I was going to redecal it and clear it but never got around to it..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn david been poppin em out that detailed that long,no wonder he pops em out so fast now...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work man!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 28 2007, 01:09 PM~7791791
> *I can visit the acura anytime i want. My buddy Rob has it..
> 
> 
> ...



i think that was best tuner yet ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice integra


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

nice builds. how u runnin those neons. aaa's


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those all look outstanding!

I really like that Geo!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i like everything exept that lexus


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Great builds!!! I like em all.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

There we go rick! Those are the ones i wanted to see the other day! Killer display set up too. I like the collection!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks Everyone.. Im hoping to get back to building soon.. I have some unfiinshed stuff i wanna crank out asap..


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

nice builds.....lookin forward to seein some more. :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE


TRY TO KEEP THE PICS COMMIN


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice builds bro keep em comin :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks David for making the list.. now I can add my new builds to the list..

MyVersion of a jeep.. Slammed on HH 24s My resin skull switchbox, subs, amps, compresser. Resin Battery. Billet steering wheel and billet shifter.

























Hilux.. civic dash, tribal door panels, shaved handles, tailgate, front corner markers, front bumper. Custom billet grill in front bumper. Billet steering wheel.

















Blazer. Bought body painted from Ryan AKA Scalelows. My resin speakers, amp, and skull switchbox billet steering wheel

































The MINI.. Shaved everything, scratch built center console, billet steering wheel and column. resin speakers, flamed gauges, kevlar hood..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good man


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

lol...my boy wanted me to tell you them cars rock


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn some fine lookin rides man


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice rides homie. whatd you use for the neons in that blazer?


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice ridez, 
can't wait to see more of them..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dope rides.....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn i got to get me one of those switch boxes..those are sick...rick just lettin u know i will be sendin your money out shortly...pm me if u have any questons ok


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that mini is bad ass homie!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are some awesome builds man. I love everything that has the ability to scrape. GREAT WORK!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So my new project.. I got this off beto who in turn got it from Ryan(SclaeLows) This build has seen better day.. So I pulled it into the shop and plan on a mild redo. Plan on redoing the interior, new glass, new sliding rag, and like always a killer system.. Heres some pics.. 

Here it is fresh out the box from BETO.. 

















So I pulled it into the shop and did a complete tear down..

























Then my other blazers wanted to come check out there new cell mate..

















Well thats it for now.. 

Oh if anyone has the front and back window for a Blazer I need them...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam nice work bro...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hell yeah man.

Lovin' that mini, it's bad ass!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea I need to get some better pics of it.. all the pics I have make it look shitty.. I might have to venture outside soon and snap a few pics.. Thanks everyone for the compliments.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

some fuckin sweet builds there homie
i like them alot 
btw do u have any unbuilt blazers ill trade u if u do


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

no unbuilt blazers for sale/trade right now.. 

Heres a few outside pics of the mini.. almost lost the damn thing.. I set my photobooth on the grill to snap some pics and the wind almost took it right off the deck.. I grabbed it just in time..anyways heres the pics..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That thing is crazy cool!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those blazers and the mini look good


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The Dakota is my favorite! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds ur trucks are tyght and the blazers r sick but the mini is fuckin sweet


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 28 2007, 12:09 PM~7791791
> *I can visit the acura anytime i want. My buddy Rob has it..
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly hate the paintjob, but the car itself is tight as fuck.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dont hate the player hate the game


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That mini is frickin cool


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

lovin the sub box thingy.....lol

:thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Acura is not mine.. I just bought it It was built and painted by our very own David Irwin..aka mini.

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my builds.. I should have some morecoming out here soon. The weather up here is finally starting to warm up a little so I should be back to painting soon.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Heresa few projects im working on..

First My shop truck..
slammed on some 4yourride wheels black pearl paint waiting on custom decals. Paint looks like crap but i need to sand and reclear.. its getting alot of goodies in the back..

























Second is a suzuki Escudo sitting on 24s. Huge sliding rag, shaved, will have a ton of subs/amps in it. not sure of paint of anything yet.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Those wheels on the shop truck look amazing, where did you get them from? Also the blazers look great!!! Cant wait to start my replica of my old blazer


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

the wheels are from 4yourride.. I dont think they are selling them anymore. I havent seen them in a long time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

cant wait to see these two done.


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

that a model company or a diecast car or something look killer though!!! Sorry for the questions not familiar with that name


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great style on ya Builds ,,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i love the box van ive always wanted to build one is this a something u built?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hey... I see my wires in the backround.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that big ass van is going to be cool! :0 :0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Worked on the shop truck a bit.. got some stuff added for cargo..

















Think i should add some more or keep it as is..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats fuckin sweet


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats a cool van bro, looks good


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I like it as is, though you could add some little things here and there likea set of headers or something. Something small but gives character ya know?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like it its vevry diffrent


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So i got some custom made decals in the mail today and I was so excited I had to put them right on.. Both side decals are on and drying the rear one is on and cleared over.. I didnt let the decal dry enough so it wrinkled a little but i dont care I was excited has to see them under the clear..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats fuckin sweet. love the phone number


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam bro that coming out niceeee


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks great decals look good so is it a kit,a resin body, or a custom built body?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice Touch!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2008, 03:52 PM~10454145
> *looks great decals look good so is it a kit,a resin body, or a custom built body?
> *


It's a rare kit from Ricks stash, There is only one like it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Decals look great!! This is gonna be a nice build. :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

only one like it...LMAO.. its a tamiya toyota kit.. I just added my special build style to it.. 

Thanks everyone for the compliments.. keeps me going on it..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job...it's kickin Ass...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Its almost done.. I have to work on the grill some and add a few more things to the inside but heres a few pics..

The interior.. My resin sub, and switchbox. Detail master Steering wheel and column.









A close up of the switchbox..









Kinda hard to see but.. the dash has two mags, pe speakers grills and a few cds. 









The dash.. pe flamed gauges and photoreduced radio









Side view..









The plate.. with the new model car garage frame..









The money shot..sorry bout the dust.. my house is a duct factory..









the rear section









Finished pics coming soon..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

bro thats some piece there damm great work


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn homie, that is sweet, keep it up, i really like the decals and liscense plate.....!

:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You forgot to point out that Barely Legal mag. Pics are nothing like seeing it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweet. thats turnin out badass, still love the decals, and license plate


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hoooooo that truck is look killer bro .decales look sick caus ther real LOL. almost done ?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone.. its almost done.. IM going to rework the front grill now.. Mayhem got some ideas in my head this morning for a custom grill so I have to do some cutting and what not.. So it should be complete soon..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks real nice Rick ! This is a cool as build ! I had 1 of them but sent it to Waco ! 


And your going to have to hook me up with a few decals bro they looked really good !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I had the decals made by a local guy here.. His email is [email protected] his name is Michael He does killer work and his prices are great.. hit him up.. tell him Rick from Scaledreams sent ya.. he has an alps so he can do most any color..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Truck is lookin' good Rick!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 24 2008, 07:24 PM~10495615
> *Thanks everyone.. its almost done.. IM going to rework the front grill now.. Mayhem got some ideas in my head this morning for a custom grill so I have to do some cutting and what not.. So it should be complete soon..
> *


Damn pestering neighbors.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The grill.. Not sure if im going to leave it or not.. let me know what ya think?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i think the grille looks good on it and it goes with all the other flame stuff on it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 24 2008, 11:47 PM~10498406
> *lookin good i think the grille looks good on it and it goes with all the other flame stuff on it
> *


X2 looks great on there.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 24 2008, 09:49 PM~10498417
> *X2 looks great on there.
> *




X3 nice work! Love this build./


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn that van is awsome :wow:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 ddddddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmm THAT IS ONE SICK AS SHOP TRUCK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone.. keeps me going on it.. The other shop truck wont be as fancy.. it will be the step child of the shop.. getting all the crappy jobs, no love, and no attention and it will show...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Well here it is..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweeeeet!! 

man that mirror really sticks out too


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what does that guy charge for decals..the shop truck looks sick...i like the plate frame...are u sellin those


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks sick, homie, i especially liek how the front wheels camber... :thumbsup: , what size are the rims?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

the plate frames are form the model car garage custom frame set..
Buy them here









The decals Im not sure on his exact price. I would say email him and ask him about his prices.. Let him know I sent ya.. 

The wheels are 23" The camber pic the wheel was just sitting there.. They sit straight most of the time.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

oh, damn, that camber looks sweet...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats a sik delivery truck bro, nice work


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 Bad a** delivery truck bro... very


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 26 2008, 01:31 PM~10510195
> *Well here it is..
> 
> 
> ...


thats fukkin crazy man...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

came out awsome i love i wish i had one lol nice job


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Love it !


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 12:12 PM~10551254
> *thats fukkin crazy man...
> *


x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

suuuuweeet...nice work on a shop truck! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shop truck is crazy homie, nice work, and i will own a set of those wheels sometime soon.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

My new project.. Hilux old school..sorry the pics suck.. ill get some better ones tomorrow..


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

color is sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

the color is actually a light blue with rainbow flake.. the picture make it look more grey/silver.. The flake pops in the sun though. Ill get better pics asap..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Jeez, your pics suck just as bad as mine. Nice job, I'll have to come over with the baby and check it out.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10759587
> *color is sweet :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 29 2008, 01:00 AM~10759587
> *color is sweet :thumbsup:
> *


X-3 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmmm..some one else doin that truck too eh... i got one & lost with it for the moment. Yours is lookin damn straight!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 26 2008, 07:31 PM~10510195
> *Well here it is..
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

OMG that delivery truck is SICK!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Heres some progress on the hilux and my new project van..


























Trying to show off the rainbow flake


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice truck!!! that van is badass too!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They both look great!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shit man.... you got some cool builds goin.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that hilux looks tight in the last pic...the rainbowflake shows really good there...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thank guys.. IM waiting on some more clear for the hilux. so i can finish it up.. The van i have to make all new windows and rebuild the interior. Im hoping to finish them both soon to get back to work on the resin roadster dime for the buildoff..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

helix looks fly homie, and where did you get the van? did you make it?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

the van is an old ass mpc kit.. check ebay for them.. there hard to find and pricey..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that van alot thats alot of windows lol


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i want the van !!!! loookin good hommie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good homie...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Heres the latest addition to my garage.. 
Hmmm.. what this that came in the mail..









oh.. its my new monte.. slightly used but low miles and in great shape.. 









Thanks Pokey. Its a great build.. Looks even better in person..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 11 2008, 09:39 AM~10845558
> *Heres the latest addition to my garage..
> Hmmm.. what this that came in the mail..
> 
> ...


 :0 i love that monte!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Its pretty sunny here today so I did some photos in the sun... Pokeys monte was also feeling kinda blue in its new home so I took it for a spin..


























































the blue hilux still needs another coat of clear and then final assembly..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

a few more


















the light green hilux looks like crap but it was a test type build to try some stuff on.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Glad to see that the Monte got to you in one piece!

She looks happy in her new home!

(right click save)  :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Crazy flake on the yota.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Man that Van is awsome!!! everything else is great too get some of these builds posted up in the C.M.B.I. builders thread homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The pics don't do that van any justice. There is a shit ton of foil on it. It looks bad ass in person.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that van's cool, not enough of those getting slammed. Is it a Chevy?


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

all the builds are awesome bro. Totally badass. I have got to find me a set of those rims that are on the van for sure!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Kris the full size van is a old mpc dodge van.. They made alot of them without the windows but only a few with..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 12 2008, 03:52 PM~10857125
> *Kris the full size van is a old mpc dodge van.. They made alot of them without the windows but only a few with..
> *


very cool, I got one but not sure if it has windows or not. On the later issues you can see the window outlines from the inside where they filled them in.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea this version was a 2n1 stock and a crazy dual engine wheel stander.. The engines sit in the middle of the interior.. 

Im still really torn on the interior of the van.. its notched for the 24s but i cant decide if the rest should be stock or if i should load it up with subs, amps, screens, ps2 and all that good stuff. whats everyone think.. stock looking inside, stock with some goodies(a few subs, amp, fold down screen) or full custom( huge sub box, few amps, big screen tv, fold downs, and all that good stuff) Let me know..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Load it up. :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

load it up for sure bro!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 12 2008, 06:06 PM~10857262
> *yea this version was a 2n1 stock and a crazy dual engine wheel stander.. The engines sit in the middle of the interior..
> 
> Im still really torn on the interior of the van.. its notched for the 24s but i cant decide if the rest should be stock or if i should load it up with subs, amps, screens, ps2 and all that good stuff. whats everyone think.. stock looking inside, stock with some goodies(a few subs, amp, fold down screen) or full custom( huge sub box, few amps, big screen tv, fold downs, and all that good stuff) Let me know..
> *


why dont you do a combo of both phatra


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Well worked on the hilux some but i cant do anything till i get the seats for it.. I need a set of saleen seats.. If you have a set hit me up..


----------



## Awsome You Suck (Jun 23, 2008)

nice cars!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jun 12 2008, 01:13 PM~10857297
> *Load it up.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: DDDDDDDDAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! MAN THAT IS WICKED!! I LIKE THE SHOP TRUCK AND THE VAN IS SIIIIIIICCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 24 2008, 04:08 PM~10495516
> *Its almost done.. I have to work on the grill some and add a few more things to the inside but heres a few pics..
> 
> The interior.. My resin sub, and switchbox.  Detail master Steering wheel and column.
> ...


   :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn, bro, those are some bad ass builds. That geo storm, the mini, the delivery van, and that dodge van are bad as fuck.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Bringing this up from the dead.. I added this gem to my collection yesterday.. My buddy Rob built it.. He goes by mysteryman on here..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the mofo can build ! what a sexy ass truck !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea hes a good builder.. He just cant seem to take a pic to save his life.. lol. His topic here most of his builds look bad but in person there killer..


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

prettty hawt lil truck, i like the hooood


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 11 2009, 12:25 AM~12968080
> *Bringing this up from the dead.. I added this gem to my collection yesterday.. My buddy Rob built it.. He goes by mysteryman on here..
> 
> 
> ...





that bitch is smooth! nice addition :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Beautiful builds bro!


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 10 2009, 10:40 PM~12968354
> *prettty hawt lil truck, i like the hooood
> *


I've been trying to get his ass to cast them for 3yrs now...I'm sick of making them and having to cut up a Super Stallion hood everytime!!!! HINT HINT!! :biggrin: 

Oh by the way...I have the Acura...MiniDreams it's gonna come out for the weekend.


----------



## i_ride_loww (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet fuck cars man like the work shop van


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So I actually did a little something on some plastic today..79 monte promo.. 


























Brown with rainbow flake on top.. Sorry no pictures with the clear over top yet.. Paint turned out pretty good got on little chunk of trash in the trunk but screw it..lol..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man I like it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good man. Cant wait to see it with some clear over it.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.. The picture make it look funky color wise.. Its actually a bit darker brown.. It has clear on it now so ill have new pics in the next day or two..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

quick question for everyone.. The monte is getting slammed over some 23" wheels.. Im torn on the seats.. shold i keep them stock or put in some sporty style buckets.. the interior is ganna be pretty stock except a billet column and steering wheel..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice color Homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'D SAY STOCK. JUST MY 2 CENTS. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

go with some sports seats, them stock seats are to plain and boring


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2009, 06:57 AM~14204551
> *go with some sports seats, them stock seats are to plain and boring
> *


X2.
That Monte is lookin sweet!! Great job on that paint.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 15 2009, 08:20 PM~14203237
> *So I actually did a little something on some plastic today..79 monte promo..
> 
> 
> ...


he build too :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

rick stick some custom buckets in it give a little flair to go with the nice paint and wheels.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice so far.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 17 2009, 03:14 AM~14214775
> *Nice so far.... :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2009, 02:40 PM~14219756
> *X2
> *




x3 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 15 2009, 11:20 PM~14203237
> *So I actually did a little something on some plastic today..79 monte promo..
> 
> 
> ...


how did i miss this, nice paint :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking paint Rick.Man thats a whole lotta flake.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work there rick


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone.. Yea its alot of flake.. Im a sucker for flake.. Im hoping to get it foiled in the next night or two.. The interior got some paint on it yesterday and im ganna work on that tonight as well so watch for some pictures soon..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

A few teasers..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice stereo :biggrin: and damn.... them are some fukkin serious wheels :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 18 2009, 02:04 AM~14225040
> *A few teasers..
> 
> 
> ...





them wheels come with a offset?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yes the wheels are a 2 piece rim.. theres an outer and inner.. you can make them deep or shallow.. The fronts will be shallow..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 18 2009, 08:45 PM~14232570
> *yes the wheels are a 2 piece rim.. theres an outer and inner.. you can make them deep or shallow.. The fronts will be shallow..
> *




 just checkin :biggrin: 



looks good with them wheels tho :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 WOW!! 

Are those the MAS wheels??


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> A few teasers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

rick where did those wheels come from? do you sell them?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The wheels are from MAS.. Yes i do sell them. I dont stock them but can order them anytime and it takes a few days to get them..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MONTE LOOKS KILLER WIT THOSE RIMS. I HAD NO IDEA WHAT I WAS GONNA DO WIT THOSE SKULLS UNTIL I SAW YOUR SWITCHBOXES. :thumbsup: THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The Monte ROCKS!!! Did you get the wheels yet?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yup wheels came in.. They no reside in my wheel sanctuary..lol.. IM pretty much stuck on the monte right now.. The BMF is next to impossable to do.. The trim line on the promo are next to nothing so putting the bmf on them has been super slow.. Ill get it done soon I hope.. I was wanting to have it done for the show in KY but not sure if ill make it or not..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Monte looks bad ass Rick! I'm diggin those rims too.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that monte looks killer


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thought i would bring this up from the grave in hopes of inspiration of seeing some progress on something. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 18 2009, 02:04 AM~14225040
> *A few teasers..
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Holly hell Rick worked on a model..lol..

my monte interior is just about done..
Detail master steering wheel, column, piston shifter, and speaker covers Mr model floor mats, My resin seats.. WOW.. the lines on the seat look horrid.. gatta fix those.. 


























The wheels are built..MAS 23s


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

body has bmf and final clear is drying.. 

















with flash to show flake


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 bout damn time :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

i know right..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 6 2010, 11:32 AM~18245995
> *body has bmf and final clear is drying..
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet phat :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sick ass interior.!! :0 where are the seats from? 

:biggrin: seeing jeff and your build threads,TTT was lil odd.. i thought i was seeing shit lol j.k


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I cast the seats.. 
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-947/R...eats/Detail.bok

Thanks everyone for the compliments..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: Nice to see you getting in some work Rick.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 6 2010, 04:02 PM~18246183
> *:wow:  Nice to see you getting in some work Rick.
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 6 2010, 03:02 PM~18246183
> *:wow:  Nice to see you getting in some work Rick.
> *


X 2!


Heck I didn't even know you build bro ! 


Keep us posted !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2010, 05:18 PM~18246775
> *X 2!
> Heck I didn't even know you build bro !
> Keep us posted !
> ...





he didnt even know he builds either lol


that monte is a 5 year plan


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The mc is looking sweet


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn you guys.. The monte is only a few year old project..lol. Good things come to those who wait and the monte is coming out better then i thought it would..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: rome wasnt built in a day right? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 04:36 PM~18246910
> *:thumbsup: rome wasnt built in a day right?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 6 2010, 05:36 PM~18246910
> *:thumbsup: rome wasnt built in a day right?  :biggrin:
> *


either were Ricks cars!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Monte is lookin good Rick.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that is gonna be one mean monte when its finished. those rims REALLY set it off right


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

keep up the good work


----------



## unky (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi, your delivery van is awsome. I have the same kit and wonder, how you lowered it?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unky_@Aug 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18248856
> *Hi, your delivery van is awsome.  I have the same kit and wonder, how you lowered it?
> *


Cut the hell out of the chassis and made new tubs.. Its a slammer/curbside so theres little of the frame left..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Monte Carlo is lookin really good Rick...:thumbsup: Cant wait til you maybe, possibly, finally finish it :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 17 2010, 11:10 AM~16316204
> *Badass!!!!!!!!!!
> *


question ricky?! i got those radio faces from you back from the round 3 mini truckin build off goodies....... are those decals, or cut 2 fit?! i dipped 1 in water and it wouldnt let loose, so i just cut 1 and glued it in.....am i doin something wrong?! :happysad:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

cut to fit.. then glue it on.. I put on in the monte..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 6 2010, 09:37 PM~18249378
> *cut to fit.. then glue it on.. I put on in the monte..
> *


 :thumbsup: thats what i thought! i drowned 1 face in ater for like 10 min. and was like....WTF?! and like a dip shit i still tried 2 peel it?! :biggrin: then i just cut 1 out and glued it in! its ok though cuz i still got around 34 faces to got til that sheet is done!!LOL u still have em?! :happysad:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

holy shit, Rick building??? Just fucking with ya man, looks good


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey rick whats the price on those wheels and are there different styles?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

the wheels run 48.00 a set. there 4 styles.. 
http://www.mas-parts.com/cart/modrimwheelc...rs_emersom.html

Hock. for the radios if you need more hit up rollinoldskool he printed them..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Almost done..


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks good Rick!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great man!! Finsh this bitch up. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 9 2010, 10:37 PM~18270927
> *Looks good Rick!
> *


X2!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

It will be done soon.. The paint needs some more cure time.. I snapped the interior in and used my polish cloth to push onto the hood and it left marks.. so im going to let it cure for another week then go over it all again and get the lights installed..


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Monte looking good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 10 2010, 12:53 AM~18271100
> *It will be done soon.. The paint needs some more cure time.. I snapped the interior in and used my polish cloth to push onto the hood and it left marks.. so im going to let it cure for another week then go over it all again and get the lights installed..
> *






looks good man! ................. when im outa this hole, ill need a set of them wheels for sure!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 9 2010, 11:24 PM~18270782
> *Almost done..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Thats nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT RICK!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man this is looking bad ass!! Lovin the flake...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

some better pictures as the last ones sucked..


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

monte is serious bro! perfect stance and those wheels set it off right!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 12 2010, 03:17 PM~18294980
> *some better pictures as the last ones sucked..
> 
> 
> ...



That looks mean as fuck Rick...   :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 12 2010, 03:17 PM~18294980
> *some better pictures as the last ones sucked..
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin this monte its clean homie nice work! :wow:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Monte is done.. Only inside pics.. Need to get soem outside pics to show off the flake.. Showed it for the first time this weekend.. Got lots of compliments..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn dude that is sick...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks fawkin sick Rick! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

is this monte a promo?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yup promo.. as is the next one..lol..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

between you and jeff, i dont know who the bigger monte promo whore is!! LOL!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

DAMN !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 24 2010, 01:03 AM~18390059
> *between you and jeff, i dont know who the bigger monte promo whore is!!  LOL!
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 23 2010, 08:55 PM~18388604
> *Monte is done.. Only inside pics.. Need to get soem outside pics to show off the flake.. Showed it for the first time this weekend.. Got lots of compliments..
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro thats bad ass.what wheels are those?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

wheels are mas 23s.. i have a set for sale in my sale thread..


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

Monte is money!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn rick the monte looks sick.. what paint did u use for the top?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 23 2010, 08:18 PM~18388834
> *yup promo.. as is the next one..lol..
> 
> 
> ...


Another one?!? Well in that case, can I have the one you just finished??


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Aug 25 2010, 08:30 AM~18401088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. Your ganna have to send me some money first.. I have over 120 into the thing..lol..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you guys tired of seeing this thing yet?? Sun came out so took some outside pics.. on to the next build..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man that has a totally different look outside. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn that is one clean ass ride.
hay thanks rick i got my stuff in today. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

A few newly finished rides..
Yota is shaved, lays rocker, 19/23 combo wheels, duplicolor paint, aluminum keg gas tank, custom interior, billet steering wheel and shifter, my resin seats, 4runner grill, was kinda slapped together just to finish as i was never happy with the paint or the trim..

The monte was also a quickie build.. Body is painted testors one shot, Dropped did the foil for me as i about smashed the thing.. Aoshima 20s, billet steering wheel, column and shifter. Lots of pe tossed in My resin seats and seatbelts.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good bro, keep'm coming!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

sweet !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both look great brother!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Montes are badass.Taco is fucking sliiiiick.Great builds man.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.. next up will be the elco promo i picked up..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you feelin alright?? 
Not just one, but 2 finished builds!?!?! :biggrin: 
The yota is real clean but Im really diggin that Monte..... Nice work on both of them...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 11 2010, 12:43 AM~18780306
> *Thanks guys.. next up will be the elco promo i picked up..
> *





:biggrin: getter done!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 10 2010, 08:13 PM~18778744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some sick builds bro !

Good to see you buildin' again ! 

Oh did you get the hat I left for you at the show? ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sick work on the cars and truck!!! glad your back building again!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THESE ARE BETTER IN PERSON!!!! THEY SHINE LIKE A MOFO IN THE SUN LIGHT


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 11 2010, 02:20 PM~18783794
> *THESE ARE BETTER IN PERSON!!!!  THEY SHINE LIKE A MOFO IN THE SUN LIGHT
> *



true dat


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 11 2010, 03:20 PM~18783794
> *THESE ARE BETTER IN PERSON!!!!  THEY SHINE LIKE A MOFO IN THE SUN LIGHT
> *


OH YEAH. LOOKED GOOD SITTIN ON THE TABLES.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 11 2010, 05:51 PM~18785287
> *OH YEAH. LOOKED GOOD SITTIN ON THE TABLES.
> *


my models never looked so good under all them lights i couldnt believe it :wow: 
they shined like a muther...everyones models looked why better in person then on this computer!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hey rick, i got a $25 gift cert. i still havent used from the "mini truckin build off" for that yota?! wanna deal?! :biggrin: i like that 1!! monte are killer too!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 11 2010, 08:27 PM~18786842
> *hey rick, i got a $25 gift cert. i still havent used from the "mini truckin build off" for that yota?! wanna deal?! :biggrin: i like that 1!! monte are killer too!!
> *


sorry man I dont sell my builts..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Finished another one... Been working on this one for a while off and on.. Not to happy with the build but it works..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Rick, that van is badass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 7 2010, 07:26 PM~19009542
> *Damn Rick, that van is badass.
> *



X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Nov 7 2010, 06:33 PM~19009587
> *X 3 !!! *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 7 2010, 05:36 PM~19009619
> *x4 rick shits looking real good big ass tv *


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that van is sooo sick bro! interior is killer and the paint job is slick as snot!  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks guys..on to the next one, well if i can figure out what that will be..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 7 2010, 07:21 PM~19010012
> *x4 rick shits looking real good big ass tv
> *


 X 5 that van is hott


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this van is sick!!!




is that the club build in that d50 box!?! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 7 2010, 06:24 PM~19009526
> *Finished another one... Been working on this one for a while off and on.. Not to happy with the build but it works..
> 
> 
> ...


Man Rick; this is sweet!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea thats the club build.. lol.. its chillin.. might just forward it on to someone else here soon as i cant seem to get motivated to mess with it..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 7 2010, 07:24 PM~19009526
> *Finished another one... Been working on this one for a while off and on.. Not to happy with the build but it works..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN RICK...WHY ARENT YOU HAPPY WITH IT??? SEND IT MY WAY I LIKE IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 7 2010, 07:24 PM~19009526
> *Finished another one... Been working on this one for a while off and on.. Not to happy with the build but it works..
> 
> 
> ...




short bus pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

short bus shawty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFiPANvxfDg


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Rick , you must be growin' a beard ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






Sweet build bro !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 8 2010, 07:07 AM~19014408
> *Dang Rick , you must be growin' a beard !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sweet build bro !
> *


\
Dont you be trying to put your beardy voodoo on me.. Im actually kinda amazed you can type with that beard all up in your koolaid. Beardy is wanting to look at porn and you force it here. Surprised it hasnt killed you yet, and you want me to grow one.. Thanks.. Better have that thing gone before next show i see ya at or else im calling security to escort the bum out of the show.. lmao


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 8 2010, 09:20 AM~19014576
> *\
> Dont you be trying to put your beardy voodoo on me.. Im actually kinda amazed you can type with that beard all up in your koolaid. Beardy is wanting to look at porn and you force it here. Surprised it hasnt killed you yet, and you want me to grow one.. Thanks.. Better have that thing gone before next show i see ya at or else im calling security to escort the bum out of the show.. lmao
> *










...







...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig it bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Rick that van looks killer!! 
But it looks like its gonna get cold so why dont you box it up and send it my way for some warmer SoCal weather... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 7 2010, 05:24 PM~19009526
> *Finished another one... Been working on this one for a while off and on.. Not to happy with the build but it works..
> 
> 
> ...



Shortbus, man I love it! :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:wow: 

i saw all of his like, within breathing on em..the flake on that monte is insane as hell..blinding the hell outta everyone! :biggrin: ..the van, just crazy bro.

And nice finally gettin to meet ya  And yea reaaal nice foil job on that blue monte lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Rick's builds were killer.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: monte has mad flake bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 16 2010, 06:31 AM~19080682
> *Rick's builds were killer.
> 
> 
> ...


nice builds rick!! any pics of the ex-cab bullet side in the back?! yours too or no? :0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

not mine but its a 1:20 scale kit thats pretty rare.. I had one but mini has it now..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Van looks forkin bad ass Rick. Swing that thing to Ohio though so it can sit on my shelf


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 16 2010, 09:31 PM~19087225
> *Van looks forkin bad ass Rick.  Swing that thing to Ohio though so it can sit on my shelf
> *


Thanks.. 

you would have to swing a ton of money my way for that to happen.. I dont sell my builts..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 16 2010, 08:39 PM~19087339
> *Thanks..
> 
> you would have to swing a ton of money my way for that to happen.. I dont sell my builts..
> *


 :happysad:  really?! i have a certain black toyota i own thanks to the big dog rick!! :biggrin: but i do agree, the other builts rick has posted would be some coin!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 16 2010, 10:12 PM~19086997
> *nice builds rick!! any pics of the ex-cab bullet side in the back?! yours too or no? :0
> *


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Double post


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 16 2010, 10:57 PM~19088336
> *:happysad:   really?! i have a certain black toyota i own thanks to the big dog rick!! :biggrin: but i do agree, the other builts rick has posted would be some coin!!
> *


I didnt built that yota.. Ive never sold anything ive built from the ground up.. I sold a blazer a built form a painted body but other then that never have..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn i see 2 of mine in that pic up there :biggrin:

make that 3..the 64..i see the wheels!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 7 2010, 05:24 PM~19009526
> *Finished another one... Been working on this one for a while off and on.. Not to happy with the build but it works..
> 
> 
> ...


nice! what kit is that?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

smooth van homie i like it!! :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The van is an old MPC kit.. Thanks for all the comps on my builds..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TIGHT WORK RICK!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i got to see a few of ricks builds a few years back an they was bad ass..an he is a hell of a gy to do biz. with and hang out with at shows..my fav. is his shop truck


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 17 2010, 10:31 AM~19091856
> *I didnt built that yota.. Ive never sold anything ive built from the ground up.. I sold a blazer a built form a painted body but other then that never have..
> *


 :happysad: my bad, i stand corrected! i own a certain black yota from rick that he DIDN'T build! he just sold it to me! :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 6 2010, 02:32 PM~18245995
> *body has bmf and final clear is drying..
> 
> 
> ...



i want one of those " www.SCALEDREAMS.com " stickers


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

figured i would bump this up with some builds.. 

My builds at Birmingham this year.. Brown monte, blue monte, van, and hilux.. 









Got a top 15 for my blue monte









My blue monte at Daam show 









MY van at Daam









won best show interior for my van at the daam show..









My hilux at Daam show..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Nov 20 2010, 08:17 PM~19119617
> *i want one of those " www.SCALEDREAMS.com " stickers
> *


X2 what's up with some scaledreams decals Rick, I want one for my 1:1.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

to get a scaledreams.com sticker.. Email me when you place an order and i can put it in there or ask me at a show.. I usually have them on me..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: I'll be placing an order in a couple weeks, need some stuff for my. 61 and x cab dime.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

just email me after you do and remind me cause my memory is horrid. Ill forget to put it in there..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rick that blue van is KILLA !!!!!!!!!

Nice to see you postin' bro, and congrats on the hardware.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 7 2011, 05:33 PM~20284729
> *Rick that blue van is KILLA !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice to see you postin' bro, and congrats on the hardware.
> *




X2!!! I love that van!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the bus is sick! great detail on all your builds! is SF2 playing on the screen in the van?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i love to see this lol


Got a top 15 for my blue monte



















bad ass whip man!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

hells yea its some street fighter..lol..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome back to the suck. Good to see you again.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 7 2011, 09:41 PM~20287078
> *Welcome back to the suck. Good to see you again.
> *


Best welcome back yet... Thanks


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Cant wait to see what you build next!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That van an monte are sweet as man! Very clean! Good work!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 7 2011, 07:37 PM~20286527
> *hells yea its some street fighter..lol..
> *


FUCK YEAH! shit, I was hustling asians in the arcades on that shit while most folks were playing bubble bobble in they're jammies! :roflmao:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

u showin anything at east next weekend?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Nothing new for east.. Was hoping to get my nova done but havent had anytime to work on it. So i will have the van, hilux, and blue monte.. The brown monte is retired already due to the towel used in transport melted into the paint..lol..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Good shit in here homie


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Finished the zuk right before heartland..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice scudo


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Rick, that came out sweet!! Man, I like that steering wheel and the cell with the charger is sick too...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That is sik.I would of never thought of the cell charger.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

phatras said:


> Finished the zuk right before heartland..


Sickness  I dig the plates; that's the best kind! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

phatras said:


> Finished the zuk right before heartland..


YAH!! i love it!! LOL the celly on the car charger was a nice detail touch!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Finished another one.. This one has been rattling round in my head for a while so I had to do it..

Its a smart car painted testors pink, cf roof, aluminum wheels, stretchwall tires, billet steering wheel a hilux kit, kicker subs, sport seats..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that thing is sick!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

phatras said:


> Finished another one.. This one has been rattling round in my head for a while so I had to do it..
> 
> Its a smart car painted testors pink, cf roof, aluminum wheels, stretchwall tires, billet steering wheel a hilux kit, kicker subs, sport seats..


I dig it! Get us some outside shots!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Rick, I think you've built more then I have so far this year. LOL 

Looks great, I like it.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yea but mine dont look near os good as your Chris..lol.. I think this is my third one done this year.. Yea.. Van, Zuk, and smart.. 

Thanks for the comps guys.. Ill get better pics asap.. The ones so far really suck.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats kool !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That has got to be the UGLIEST thing I've ever seen in my LIFE!! But it is so ugly it just grabs the shit outta my attention. :roflmao: Nice build Rick. I didnt even realise they made these as a kit? Who's the manufacture?

What did you use for the blue tint on the headlights, and what are those rims cause they are SWEET!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Its a revell snap kit that seemed to be impossible to get even when new.. The wheels are slot car wheels with MAS lips, aluminum bullet center caps, and aoshima stretch wall tires.. The blue tint on the headlight bulb is just Tamiya clear blue over top of the chrome bulb.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man that is crazy kool right there.... A Smart Car all pimped out.... thats sick Rick!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, I dont think I would have ever guessed revell. It is bad ass though. And now I gotta find some tamiya clear blue. I have been tryin to think how to do the same thing for a few builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Send a pic to Penske.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I love the tamiya clear paints.. They have blue, red, green, yellow, orange, and im sure more those are just the ones i have.. They are water based so mess ups are easy to fix..lol..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Wow, I dont think I would have ever guessed revell. It is bad ass though. And now I gotta find some tamiya clear blue. I have been tryin to think how to do the same thing for a few builds. :thumbsup:


you can also use a sharpie for the same effect over chrome as well! just alil FYI.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sicx lookin smart car rick :worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice build. Damn wheel whore!!!!

Nice wheels.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

phatras said:


> Finished the zuk right before heartland..


THIS CAME OUT KILLER:thumbsup: LOVE ALL THE DETAIL GREAT WORK:h5:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

phatras said:


> Finished another one.. This one has been rattling round in my head for a while so I had to do it..
> 
> Its a smart car painted testors pink, cf roof, aluminum wheels, stretchwall tires, billet steering wheel a hilux kit, kicker subs, sport seats..


bad ass:thumbsup: theyre even harder to get


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> you can also use a sharpie for the same effect over chrome as well! just alil FYI.


Maybe I'll ask your boy Eso to let me borrow some El Jeffe? :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Maybe I'll ask your boy Eso to let me borrow some El Jeffe? :thumbsup: :roflmao:


hate to break it to your nutswinging ass but i use tamiya clears


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:nono:I cant swing on anything that small! :scrutinize: Now stop whoring up Ricks topic. :finger:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :nono:I cant swing on anything that small! :scrutinize: Now stop whoring up Ricks topic. :finger:


im not whoring up shit youre the one dropping names


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Both of you numb skulls go to your room and stop pissin each other off!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awewsome work man!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Both you girls shut up...lol.. 

Jeff.. The tamiya clear works alot better then the sharpies. The clear paint gives it a more tinted type look where as the sharpie just colors it..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

phatras said:


> Both you girls shut up...lol..
> 
> Jeff.. The tamiya clear works alot better then the sharpies. The clear paint gives it a more tinted type look where as the sharpie just colors it..



Do you brush that tamiya on? Or do you shoot it? And if you brush it on, do you thin it out? Does it streek?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I use micro brushes and brush it on.. It lays out real well as long as you get the area covered all covered in one coat it lays even and the color is great..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Outside pics..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice, paint really pops on both outside.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

That carbon fiber the Scale Motorsports stuff? Looks good. You carry any of that?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks Chris.. told you the lights at heartland didnt do the paint justice..lol

Scott.. yup thats the scale motorsports stuff.. I stock it.. its listed on the site under decals..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Finished another one..

Aoshima Suzuki Cappucinno
Duplicolor Dark Cherry base, duplicolor rainbox flake, testors clear. Aoshima wheels, fujimi seats.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thats badass rick!!! came out clean!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

just plan sick......love it!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

looks good rick,


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a sweet little ride!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, that Isuzu rodeo looking thing is so sweet! How do you find such oddball kits, like the two above, those are some nice works by the way!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks Everyone.. 

Roolin the green one is a Suzuki escudo aka Geo Tracker.. The odd ball kits are kinda my thing so i hunt them out and pick them up when ever i see them. I have a few more coming soon..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Those odd ball kits took up half your wall. Good to see some of them being built.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Rick...... Nice work bro!!!!!!!! Glad to see you are building.... Keep em coming... Would love to see a slammed wagon from you....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I just may build a wagon of sorts..lol.. got some funky boxy turds from japan..I do have a nice accord wagon Ive been itching to slam though..


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well they look amazing, and they're more cool CAUSE they're oddball, and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

that accord wagon would be sick layed out bro...... I think that Mini Cooper that you cut the roof off of was bad as hell......


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I have another mini i want to do with just about the same treatment but with a roof.. I will get to the accord soon though.. Have a few tiny cars i want to get done first..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Come back Phat Tranny... We miss you lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Not going to happen.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know...


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn rick kick ass work i cant wait to see em at nnl in nov awsome builds


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

wow those are some real clean little imports you have i like them very cleannnnnnnn:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------

